# Mearly Moore- Automatenumwandlung



## PollerJava (5. Nov 2012)

Hi,

ich steh irgendwie auf der Leitung. Ich habe folgende Tabelle von einem Mearly- Automat:


```
Z        x=0       x =1
---------------------------------
S1     S1,0       S2,1     
S2     S3,1       S2,0
S3     S3,1       S1,0
```

Das hab ich Anhand des Graphen schon mal zusammengebracht  

Jetzt gehts zur Umwandlung in einen Moore- Automat. 
Die Tabelle beim Moore- Automat schaut so aus: 


```
Z            y    x=0    x=1
--------------------------------
S1         0      S1     S2_1
S2_0       0      S3     S2_0
S2_1       1      S3     S2_0
S3         1      S3     S1
```

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob jemand eine Ahnung hat, wie ich bei der Moore- Tabelle auf die y- Werte komm?
Und dann weiters auch auf die x=0 und x=1- Werte und warum ich gerade S2 aufspalte.

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Hilfe, ich hab zwar ein Skriptum dazu, das ist aber die Katastrophe.
Vielen Dank,
Poller


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2012)

du hast doch schon einen Graphen gemalt, wieviel verstehst du von der Funktionsweise des Automaten?
welche Ausgaben erzeugt er für welche Eingaben usw.?

man kann doch oben einiges erkennen, immer wenn es auf S1 geht, ist die zugehörige Ausgabe 0,
also ist der y-Wert bei S1 eine 0, genausi 1 bei S3, 
nur S2 im obigen Automaten hat mal 1, mal 0, also muss man das auftrennen


ohne gleich alles zu erzählen schon soweit Erkenntnisse gewonnen?


----------



## PollerJava (6. Nov 2012)

>> ohne gleich alles zu erzählen schon soweit Erkenntnisse gewonnen? 

Ja, diese Erkenntnis hatte ich schon obwohl ich froh wäre, wenn du mehr erzählen würdest - bin über alles froh was mir in diese Richtung weiterhilft.
Also wenn es nach dem von mir oben geposteten Beispiel geht, dass ist es klar.
Es gibt aber auch noch ein Beispiel im Skriptum, welches so ausschaut: 


```
Z     x=0       x=1
----------------------
A     B,0       C,0
B     B,1       A,0
C     A,0       D,1
D     B,1       B,0
```

Da steht dann im Skriptum: 
[WR]
Wir erkennen in der Tabelle:
A,C,D haben bei beliebigen Input den gleichen Output 0 -> keine Teilung
B hat verschiedene Outputs -> Teilung
[/WR]

Ich muss gestehen, ich sehe die gleichen Outputs (0) nicht, wenn man in den Zustand D kommt wir ja "1" ausgegeben.
Was sagst Du/Ihr dazu? Ist da das Skriptum falsch?
Besten Dank!!!


----------



## SlaterB (6. Nov 2012)

der Output ist der zweite Wert an den Paaren,
es gibt nur D,1, es gibt nur A,0 sowie C,0, aber es gibt sowohl B,0 als auch B,1,
deswegen verschiedene Bs, da jetzt nicht mehr 'auf dem Weg' die Ausgabe erfolgt, verschiedene Wege hinführen,
sondern erst beim nächsten Zustand, eben Zustand B_0 oder B_1 analog zu oben S2_0 + S2_1

die Ausgabe hängt bei Moore von Zuständen ab, nicht Wegen

------

im obigen Beispiel gibt es in Mearly nur S1,0, deswegen kann man einen Moore-Zustand S1 erstellen mit y=0, 
genau nach den Regeln führt die beiden x-Varianten wieder zu S1, oder zu einem der beiden S2

ich könnte jetzt jede Zeile 'genau nach den Regeln' hinschreiben, weil alles eindeutig ist,
stelle du dagegen Fragen, wo du Probleme siehst, wo du dich zwischen Alternativen entscheiden musst usw.,

fange vielleicht mit einem einfacheren Beispiel an

```
Z        x=0       x =1
---------------------------------
T1     T1,0       T2,1     
T2     T3,1       T2,1
T3     T3,1       T1,0
```
wäre dasselbe ohne Aufteilung, kannst du das bearbeiten?
danach ist dann der Unterschied auch besser sichtbar


----------

